# Tajikistan Open 2018 on August 14, 2018 in Khujand, Sughd, Tajikistan



## Marco Belotti (Jul 13, 2018)

The Tajikistan Open 2018 will take place on August 14, 2018 in Khujand, Sughd, Tajikistan. Check out the Tajikistan Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

